# Salut les mous (Sic)



## gribouille (6 Mars 2004)

merci à sonnyboy.... 
Merci à Melaure.... qui avait raison... (fallais l'écouter....c'est bien fait.... z'êtes des nazes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bye bye... 

ça fait du bien de partir... z'êtes des bon français vas (même à l'étranger ils sont encore pire) .... bien consensuels.... bien mous.... bien prudes... bien respectueux...

on se fait chier avec des morts tiens...

ôôôôreeeeeuuuuuuuhhhhhhvoirrrreeeuuuuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un gros bisou à certains d'entre vous...pas aux autres... je donne pas de noms... les frustrés jaloux vont trop aimer


----------



## gribouille (6 Mars 2004)

et hop....  une série de réponses bien senties à une fiotte de passage  .... je serais sevré de ce fouttoir de larves puantes de bon esprit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça fait du bien de partir... z'êtes des bon français vas (même à l'étranger ils sont encore pire) .... bien consensuels.... bien mous.... bien prudes... bien respectueux...
> 
> on se fait chier avec des morts tiens...



J'aurais sans doute fait plus long (plus chiant) et plus fleuri, mais...
Pas mieux.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mars 2004)

air °°


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça fait du bien de partir... z'êtes des bon français vas (même à l'étranger ils sont encore pire) .... bien consensuels.... bien mous.... bien prudes... bien respectueux...



tu parles des suisses là?


----------



## gribouille (6 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles des suisses là?


non les suisses ne sont qu'en apparence consensuels.... ils sont proffondément "égoistes"... mais eux on l'honnêteté de ne pas tergiverser....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non les suisses  sont proffondément "égoistes"



tu m'flattes là


----------



## bebert (6 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et hop....  une série de réponses bien senties à une fiotte de passage  .... je serais sevré de ce fouttoir de larves puantes de bon esprit



Et c'est rien que pour ça que tu te barres ? Toi qui "a des couilles", toi qui "joue un rôle" dans ces forums. Je suis déçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ta réponse à gribouille, si elle a le mérite d'être claire, n'était pas très... diplomate et pouvait être comprise comme "relis pauvre imbécile", alors que tu t'adressais a quelqu'un qui te répondait.
> 
> Cela n'excuse aucunement les propos de gribouille qui ont suivi, mais bon, Il était inutile de rajouter de l'huile sur le feu.



C'est bien là le problème avec Gribouille : il faut éviter de "rajouter de l'huile sur le feu".
Mais soit on "ignore" ses nombreux posts provocateurs et vulgaires, et on est traité de pédales; soit on lui rentre dedans et il nous le rend au centuple.
Ben moi j'avoue que je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre avec lui. Est-ce qu'il joue vraiment un rôle ou est-ce qu'il est vraiment "casse-couilles" ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

c'est pas ça qui est justement intéressant?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2004)

Ah ouais, mais si la crampe se tait, on risque de se faire chier encore plus...

Tant pis.


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Mars 2004)

...Pffff !!! Moi j'aime bien Grib ... ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fait parfois chier ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais je l'aime bien ... mwouais !!!


----------



## bebert (6 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ça qui est justement intéressant?



Ça ne m'intéresse pas à priori de savoir qui est qui sur ces forums. Je viens ici plus pour partager des infos techniques et délirer de temps en temps.
J'essaye d'éviter les conflits "virtuels" , j'en ai assez comme ça dans la vie réelle.
Et pis c'est pas bon pour mon cur d'après mon horoscope chinois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!


----------



## bebert (6 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...Pffff !!! Moi j'aime bien Grib ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais toi tu es un saint ! C'est pas bien compliqué tu aimes tout le monde ! Surtout les frites !!!


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, mais si la crampe se tait, on risque de se faire chier encore plus...
> 
> Tant pis.








 et y'aura plus personne .....  Tant pis.


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mais soit on "ignore" ses nombreux posts provocateurs et vulgaires, et on est traité de pédales



Tu n'as rien compris: c'est un compliment!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as rien compris: c'est un compliment!



_Et nunc, reges, intelligite ; erudimini, qui judicatis terram !_

Enfin, si j'ose dire.


----------



## bebert (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Et nunc, reges, intelligite ; erudimini, qui judicatis terram !_



Et en français, ça donne quoi ? Tu sais moi et mon neurone


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

_« Et maintenant, rois, comprenez ; instruisez-vous, vous qui jugez la terre. »_ 


DocEvil à Queen Gribouille pour son oraison funèbre sur MacG mais quelle érudition


----------



## anntraxh (6 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et y'aura plus personne .....  Tant pis.



ouais ! j'imagine la scène ... Jean-Luc mangeant des frites froides et graillonneuses à la table du fond, seul ... ou presque, tandis que sur l'étagère derrière le bar s'étiolent des pâtes d'amandes déssechées et couvertes  de crottes de mouches ... 
un pot de rollmops n'ayant rien à envier aux bocaux contenant des foetus plongés dans un formol trouble les jouxte 

une jeune femme vêtue  d'un  string et bas auto-portant se trémousse sur une table , au son de la gratte de sonny, qui s'éclate sur son vieux succès (Alexandrie Alexandra) 

le tout sous un éclairage au néon, digne de celui de la Gare Centrale  de Varsovie, l'hiver 85 ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 ça promet, le Bar ....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

tu pensais à quelle fille?


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

Personne n'est indispensable !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est indispensable !!



Voilà bien le genre de lieux-communs que servent sans relâche ceux qui ne partent jamais.
C'est un peu comme ceux qui sont d'avis que les imbéciles n'en changent pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

Très bien vu Anntraxh


----------



## bebert (6 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bien vu Anntraxh



J'allais le dire ! j'adore Anntraxh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, tenez bon les frites molles !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est indispensable !!


Même pas toi alors?


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien le genre de lieux-communs que servent sans relâche ceux qui ne partent jamais.
> C'est un peu comme ceux qui sont d'avis que les imbéciles n'en changent pas...



Pourtant tu restes toujours fidèle à toi même !


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ouais ! j'imagine la scène ... Jean-Luc mangeant des frites froides et graillonneuses à la table du fond, seul ... ou presque, tandis que sur l'étagère derrière le bar s'étiolent des pâtes d'amandes déssechées et couvertes  de crottes de mouches ...
> un pot de rollmops n'ayant rien à envier aux bocaux contenant des foetus plongés dans un formol trouble le jouxte
> 
> une jeune femme vêtue  d'un  string et bas auto-portant se trémousse sur une table , au son de la gratte de sonny, qui s'éclate sur son vieux succès (Alexandrie Alexandra)
> ...








  eh !!!  ouais, y'en a plein d'endroits qui finissent comme ça !!
oubliés de tous... glauques ... visqueux .... ayant perdu tout charisme ...

That's the Life ...


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Même pas toi alors?



Surtout pas moi ! mais j'ai l'honnêter de pas me croire indispensable, en créant un topic pour dire adieu à tous, après avoir supporté difficilement ses compagnons de forum pendant plus de 5000  post....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant tu restes toujours fidèle à toi même !



Quand on est bien dans ses chaussures, on ne s'entête pas à porter des escarpins serrés.
Et puis, je suis un incorrigible optimiste. Même au bout de 10 000 posts, je crois en une rédemption possible. Dans le cas de Gribouille, j'espère qu'il fera pire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

GRIBOUILLLLLLLLEEEEEEE REVIENT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: cry me a river


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est indispensable !!



Mais chacun à sa place, libre à lui ensuite de l'occuper ou pas, même si parfois elle sent un peu le souffre aux yeux de certains, ou la guimauve aux yeux d'autres. C'est tout aussi facile de dénoncer l'un ou l'autre, de donner des leçons en restant dans l'arrière boutique sans poster (hein Anne, le doc !!)


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est bien dans ses chaussures, on ne s'entête pas à porter des escarpins serrés.
> Et puis, je suis un incorrigible optimiste. Même au bout de 10 000 posts, je crois en une rédemption possible. Dans le cas de Gribouille, j'espère qu'il fera pire.



Je suis certain qu'il est derrière son écran à lire les post le concernant ! et après plus de 100 supplications pour demander son retour il fera son come back !

Reviens, reviens...allé encore 98...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout aussi facile de dénoncé l'un ou l'autre, de donner des leçons en restant dans l'arrière boutique sans poster (hein Anne, le doc !!)



J'ai donné. Les forums techniques y ont gagné ce que le bar a perdu... (mais bordel, où est mon smiley "drapé dans une dignité de bon aloi" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> après avoir supporté difficilement ses compagnons de forum pendant plus de 5000  post....



Mais non


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donné.



Tout le monde donne, libre à chacun de prendre ou pas, mais inutile d'en faire un fromage parce qu'on reste avec son assiette pleine sur les bras.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> mais inutile d'en faire un fromage parce qu'on reste avec son assiette pleine sur les bras.



Tu veux rire ? Double ration pour moi ? C'est fête !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde donne, libre à chacun de prendre ou pas, mais inutile d'en faire un fromage parce qu'on reste avec son assiette pleine sur les bras.



Nato ça peut dépendre de la taille de l'assiette aussi et pas forcément que du contenu


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux rire ? Double ration pour moi ? C'est fête !!!








 Tu lis dans mon obscurité ou quoi


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde donne, libre à chacun de prendre ou pas, mais inutile d'en faire un fromage parce qu'on reste avec son assiette pleine sur les bras.



Je préfère donner que recevoir ... c'est un choix


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis dans mon obscurité ou quoi



Tu sais, être au bar, c'est un peu lire l'obscurité de tout le monde...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère donner que recevoir ... c'est un choix



C'est aussi un choix de le dire...


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère donner que recevoir ... c'est un choix



Ce n'est pas parce que tu vas donner que les autres vont recevoir, la preuve, tu le dis toi même. Si la recette prend pas, ben faut en changer, inutile de réchauffer le plat, ça finit par coller au fond de l'assiette et perdre tout son goût.


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, être au bar, c'est un peu lire l'obscurité de tout le monde...


Surtout de ceux qui ne sont pas des "lumières" ... Arfffff !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

Très juste....en fait je met à disposition, plus que de donner...libre à chacun de se servir...


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, être au bar, c'est un peu lire l'obscurité de tout le monde...



Arrêtez de vouloir changer à tout prix la face du monde et commencez plutôt par apprendre à vous supporter. je le répète tout le monde a sa place ici. Perdre l'un ou l'autre c'est vous amputer, ne vouloir que l'un ou l'autre, c'est vous barricader dans un ghetto. 

Mais bon, j'arrête là. Si la grib s'en va, ben c'est dommage, même si parfois il m'agace, au fond je l'aime beaucoup et il me manquera, plus que d'autres certes mais s'il ne restait que des gribouillons à l'esprit supérieur, ce serait tout aussi chiant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Très juste....en fait je met à disposition, plus que de donner...libre à chacun de se servir...



(mode Élisa on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben vi ... je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Fait attention il ne te restera plus rien après (mode Élisa off)


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de vouloir changer à tout prix la face du monde et commencez plutôt par apprendre à vous supporter. je le répète tout le monde a sa place ici. Perdre l'un ou l'autre c'est vous amputer, ne vouloir que l'un ou l'autre, c'est vous barricader dans un ghetto.
> 
> Mais bon, j'arrête là. Si la grib s'en va, ben c'est dommage, même si parfois il m'agace, au fond je l'aime beaucoup et il me manquera, plus que d'autres certes mais s'il ne restait que des gribouillons à l'esprit supérieur, ce serait tout aussi chiant.



Il faut de tout  (tatata) c'est vrai (tatata) Il faut de tout  (tatata) c'est vrai (tatata) Il faut de tout pour faire un monde  (tatata) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps: ok j'arrête


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Élisa on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas sûre !! de toute façon rien par rapport à tout c'est beaucoup, par rapport à pas indispensable c'est négligable...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

marrant de tellement parler de soi


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûre !! de toute façon rien par rapport à tout c'est beaucoup, par rapport à pas indispensable c'est négligable...



On est d'accord


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant de tellement parler de soi



pourquoi t'as un autre sujet ... toi


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant de tellement parler de soi



Dans tous les cas de figure, "IL",  le Gribouille a réussit à faire parler ... Une fois de plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tout le monde y va de son grain de sel, de ..... tout et de rien ... sans queue ni tête ... tous ces blasblas....
et puis flutte pour ne pas être grossière...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore un moyen de diviser pour mieux régner !!!




À la longue ça devient très pénible...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

J'aimais bien ta bannière


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant de tellement parler de soi



On t'écoute ...


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2004)

de la part de Grib ....

retrouvé dans les archives de la communauté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> 17:21 &lt;gribouille&gt; je suis actuellement en vacances... veuillez poser un MP après le Bip sonore" " coinnnn!
> 
> 
> 20:15 &lt;TibomonG4&gt; Vu  Bonne vacances



Nous, enfin moi aussi je te souhaite de bonnes vacances....  @ bientôt...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde y va de son grain de sel, de ..... tout et de rien ... sans queue ni tête ... tous ces blasblas....



pas mieux, on se croierait à un enterrement


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi t'as un autre sujet ... toi



ouais


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est bien dans ses chaussures, on ne s'entête pas à porter des escarpins serrés.
> Et puis, je suis un incorrigible optimiste. Même au bout de 10 000 posts, je crois en une rédemption possible. Dans le cas de Gribouille, j'espère qu'il fera pire.



C'est sur que toi on voit tout de suite que tu es bien dans tes chaussures...

Pas l'ombre d'un doute !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2004)

Mais c'est qui ce gribouille dont tout le monde parle ???


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qui ce gribouille dont tout le monde parle ???



Un vacancier !!


----------



## tomtom (6 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux, on se croierait à un enterrement



Ben voilà, la messe est finie, on peut aller boire un coup


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, la messe est finie, on peut aller boire un coup



impossible ! j'ai tout bu pendant la messe


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible ! j'ai tout bu pendant la messe



Excellent Mackie


----------



## Grug (6 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qui ce gribouille dont tout le monde parle ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

Laisse parler les gens


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qui ce gribouille dont tout le monde parle ???



il peu être plus méchant que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ils aiment pas les teckels


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

Sauf en pâte d'amande


----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> de la part de Grib ....
> 
> retrouvé dans les archives de la communauté
> 
> ...



Le troisième jour, "il" rescussita d'entre les "mous" et s'assis à droite de dieu "Amok" le père


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais sans doute fait plus long (plus chiant) et plus fleuri, mais...
> Pas mieux.



*...c'est normal : entre tafioles ! *




























_héhé...._


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ouais ! j'imagine la scène ... Jean-Luc mangeant des frites froides et graillonneuses à la table du fond, seul ... ou presque, tandis que sur l'étagère derrière le bar s'étiolent des pâtes d'amandes déssechées et couvertes  de crottes de mouches ...
> un pot de rollmops n'ayant rien à envier aux bocaux contenant des foetus plongés dans un formol trouble les jouxte
> 
> une jeune femme vêtue  d'un  string et bas auto-portant se trémousse sur une table , au son de la gratte de sonny, qui s'éclate sur son vieux succès (Alexandrie Alexandra)
> ...



classe...  !!


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

Pas trop la gueule de bois ce matin ?, dans ce bar désert, que les meilleurs aurait lâchement abandonnés, pour aller...en vacances


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas moi ! mais j'ai l'honnêter de pas me croire indispensable, en créant un topic pour dire adieu à tous, après avoir supporté difficilement ses compagnons de forum pendant plus de 5000  post....



quand je suis arrivé sur MacGé, Gribouille frayait déja dans tous les forums et je n'aijamais eu de mal à le supporter ! d'ailleurs, je regrette ceux avec qui j'avais du mal et ceux avec qui ça passait (Gwen, Le Bonze, Yama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Les allumés de l'empire de la  banane (sacré aventure d'ailleurs) et d'autres encore ! ) mais toi, t'es qui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















et je soigne avec -&gt;


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de vouloir changer à tout prix la face du monde et commencez plutôt par apprendre à vous supporter. je le répète tout le monde a sa place ici. Perdre l'un ou l'autre c'est vous amputer, ne vouloir que l'un ou l'autre, c'est vous barricader dans un ghetto.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> *...c'est normal : entre tafioles ! *
> 
> ...



Ah c'est sur qu'il y a deux écoles...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop la gueule de bois ce matin ?, dans ce bar désert, que les meilleurs aurait lâchement abandonnés, pour aller...en vacances



jamais aimé les mouettes, ça chie partout, ça crie stridemment et en plus ça sert à queue-dalle...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est sur qu'il y a deux écoles...




MOUARFFFFFfffffffffffff.....


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> jamais aimé les mouettes, ça chie partout, ça crie stridemment et en plus ça sert à queue-dalle...



T'aime pas les Mouettes...grrrr BB t'as fini ton nouveau livre? En a un qui aime pas les volatiles puants....

Salut ! moi c'est la Mouette inconnu au bataillon, abject objecteur de conscience ... aimant lire les propos homophobes de certain alcolos du Bar...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2004)

Et sinon tu aimes les chiens ??

Parce que j'ai un gros teckel, qui n'a pas de pattes..


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon tu aimes les chiens ??
> 
> Parce que j'ai un gros teckel, qui n'a pas de pattes..



J'adore la cochonaille, pur porc...vive les saucisses muettes


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> jamais aimé les mouettes, ça chie partout, ça crie stridemment et en plus ça sert à queue-dalle...




vos gueule les mouettes


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vos gueule les mouettes



Muette la mouette ? pas trop souvent d'ac...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salut ! moi c'est la Mouette inconnu au bataillon, abject objecteur de conscience ... aimant lire les propos homophobes de certain alcolos du Bar...



on est pas non plus obligé de supporter toutes les tarlouzes qui sortant de leurs backrooms maladives en se repoudrant l'intérieur des narines viennent chouiner leur premier déchirement de leur fondement sur un forum sérieux et hyper-technique remplis de gens honnetes pointant comme il faut leur coupon de cartes oranges à chaque fois qu'ils prennnent leur petit bus de banlieue pour rejoindre leurs gares RER de grande banlieue pour ensuite supporter quelques heures de travail sous windows! mais qu'est-ce que cette histoire ! à bas les fiottes ! Toutes au Pilori, empalez-les ! Bien profonds surtout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























et surtout -&gt;


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

et on est encore moins obligés de supporter les tafioles suisses qui crient comme des mouettes ou les gros baleinaux belges barbus à lunettes qui n'arrivent plus à tremper leur frite molle dans le petit pot de mayonnaise et recyclés dans l'élevage d'opossums en sous-sol en caves insonorisés afin d'assouvir leurs pulsions morbides et zoophiles, que cela soit dit !!


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et on est encore moins obligés de supporter les tafioles suisses qui crient comme des mouettes ou les gros baleinaux belges barbus à lunettes qui n'arrivent plus à tremper leur frite molle dans le petit pot de mayonnaise et recyclés dans l'élevage d'opossums en sous-sol en caves insonorisés afin d'assouvir leurs pulsions morbides et zoophiles, que cela soit dit !!












*"Le pire doit céder le passage au meilleur ! Ce qui a le moins de valeur doit être sacrifié à ce qui en a le plus !...* 

Allez, le soleil est encore là ce matin !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

C'est bizarre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu vises quelqu'un là?  Non?


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

_Le matin, quand on est abeille, pas d'histoires, faut aller butiner._ HM


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi tu cherches à te faire empaler toi aussi ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et on est encore moins obligés de supporter les tafioles suisses :



Qui te dis que je suis Suisse...?

Au sujet des Tafioles je trouve qui tu en parle très bien, avec poésie et conviction...tu es sans doute un expert. Tu évoques sublimement ce que tu connais, visiblement très bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci encore une fois de nous faire partager une partie de tes immenses connaissances...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pourquoi tu cherches à te faire empaler toi aussi ?



T'as encore trouvé personne, en manque ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pourquoi tu cherches à te faire empaler toi aussi ?



Tu es un ami des animaux alors


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on est pas non plus obligé de supporter toutes les tarlouzes qui sortant de leurs backrooms maladives en se repoudrant l'intérieur des narines viennent chouiner leur premier déchirement de leur fondement sur un forum sérieux et hyper-technique remplis de gens honnetes pointant comme il faut leur coupon de cartes oranges à chaque fois qu'ils prennnent leur petit bus de banlieue pour rejoindre leurs gares RER de grande banlieue pour ensuite supporter quelques heures de travail sous windows! mais qu'est-ce que cette histoire ! à bas les fiottes ! Toutes au Pilori, empalez-les ! Bien profonds surtout !



Gaffe, qd même les modos, j'ai un pote gai qu'a pas apprécié le  rapprochement tarlouze-pilori ni su déceler le 37 ème degré de certains posts .


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dis que je suis Suisse...?
> 
> Au sujet des Tafioles je trouve qui tu en parle très bien, avec poésie et conviction...tu es sans doute un expert. Tu évoques sublimement ce que tu connais, visiblement très bien.
> 
> ...



moi parler de poésie avec des mots d'homosexuels dans la même phrase ? autant les bruler tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et empalons toutes les gougnottes !


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, qd même les modos, j'ai un pote gai qu'a pas apprécié le  rapprochement tarlouze-pilori ni su déceler le 37 ème degré de certains posts .



A quand même il y a quelqu'un dans la salle qui dit qqchose.


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'as encore trouvé personne, en manque ???



presque qu'on t'aurait branché un cerveau... j'(ai failli croire que tu comprendrais quelque chose à des tas de private jokes anté-diluviens avec Doc et Gribouille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_euh non Amok, j'avais pas pensé à toi...  j'avais pas dit gouine avant le message précédent !_


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et on est encore moins obligés de supporter les tafioles suisses qui crient comme des mouettes ou les gros baleinaux belges barbus à lunettes qui n'arrivent plus à tremper leur frite molle dans le petit pot de mayonnaise et recyclés dans l'élevage d'opossums en sous-sol en caves insonorisés afin d'assouvir leurs pulsions morbides et zoophiles, que cela soit dit !!



Gaffe qd même les modos, j'ai un pote oppossum suisse zoophile qu'a pas du tout apprécié le rapprochement tafiole-mouette ni su déceler pourquoi tes frites elles sont molles.

_Essaie le ketchup_


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un ami des animaux alors



non, mais je me taperais bien une panthere et un jaguar ou l'inverse, chaiplus...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> presque qu'on t'aurait branché un cerveau... j'(ai failli croire que tu comprendrais quelque chose à des tas de private jokes anté-diluviens avec Doc et Gribouille !
> 
> ...



Visiblement toi non plus gnarf..allé sans rancunes...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, qd même les modos, j'ai un pote gai qu'a pas apprécié le  rapprochement tarlouze-pilori ni su déceler le 37 ème degré de certains posts .



pourtant un bon pal au pieu et tu fais voler les plumes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais où est le goudron ?_


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement toi non plus gnarf..allé sans rancunes...



_bah si... mais c'était juste pour faire avancer le schimililibmilblibmilibilimiblick !!_


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dis que je suis Suisse...?



Son majeur!



			
				La vieille [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img] ] euh non Amok, j'avais pas pensé à toi... j'avais pas dit gouine avant le message précédent !



Merde, j'ai encore trop abusé hier soir... Je ne comprends rien ce matin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Enfin, ce matin... Réveil 11:00 avec les cheveux qui pousent à l'interieur....


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pourtant un bon pal au pieu et tu fais voler les plumes...
> 
> ...



Ton Goncourt attendra encore ...


----------



## anntraxh (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'ai encore trop abusé hier soir... Je ne comprends rien ce matin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ... profites-en ... tant qu'il te reste quelques cheveux ...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> _Essaie le ketchup_



nopn, je cuisine au curry (trés parfumé d'ailleurs)


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

Ton curry il est moins relevé que le ketchup alors ?

_Essaie les frites au poivron-chocolat (voie anntrahx pour le mélange des saveurs aigre doux sinon)_ 

On les sauvera tes frites


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, mais je me taperais bien une panthere et un jaguar ou l'inverse, chaiplus...








 Une coup de patte et plus de lapin


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bah ... profites-en ... tant qu'il te reste quelques cheveux ...



Le Canis Lupus ne perd jamais son pelage sauf lors de la mue saisonnière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est pour que cela repousse plus beau encore


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bah ... profites-en ... tant qu'il te reste quelques cheveux ...



Benjamin !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2004)

Bon, ben qui veut une bière?


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'ai encore trop abusé hier soir... Je ne comprends rien ce matin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le problème, c'est qu'on finit toujours par se coucher...


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bah ... profites-en ... tant qu'il te reste quelques cheveux ...





			
				Tibo a dit:
			
		

> Le Canis Lupus ne perd jamais son pelage sauf lors de la mue saisonnière et c'est pour que cela repousse plus beau encore



Tibo : 1  /  Anntraxh : 0


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben qui veut une bière?



Volontier ! allez je viens d'aller chez le coupe tifs, donc pas de risque de pousse intérieur...

Santé ! à la votre....


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est qu'on finit toujours par se coucher...



Gloups, j'entends du bruit dans la salle de bains...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'ai encore trop abusé hier soir... Je ne comprends rien ce matin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas grave. moi non plus je comprends rien. j'ai du trop abusé de _la folie des hommes_...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas grave. moi non plus je comprends rien. j'ai du trop abusé de _la folie des hommes_...



T'as aimé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Gloups, j'entends du bruit dans la salle de bains...



Y a pas un string parterre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors c'est une voix intérieure


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Gloups, j'entends du bruit dans la salle de bains...








 pour une fois que ça *arrive* aux autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*j'en perd des mots de joie


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe qd même les modos, j'ai un pote oppossum suisse zoophile qu'a pas du tout apprécié le rapprochement tafiole-mouette ni su déceler pourquoi tes frites elles sont molles.



Ah bon on est potes !!??


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que ça aux autres



Ça devait être une voie intérieure


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'as aimé ?



oui mais ensuite _j'ai tué l'amour_... mais franchement _qu'est-ce que je ne ferais pas Pour La Peau_ ! _Mon camarade_... _si seulement nous avions le Courage des Oiseaux qui chantent dans le vent glacé_, alors vois-tu _Comme si rien ne s'était passé, Souviens toi : rien ne s'est passé, Alors va sans plus y penser, Mais des fois, pense à m'oublier_... _Comme si c'était possible d'oublier ces yeux-là, Ces lèvres au bord du vide qui s'écrasaient sur nous_... _De notre amour on se fera , Un amour, dix amours, mille amours noyées de bleus , Et nos enfants feront des gars , Que les filles un beau jour à leur tour, rendront heureux_...


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que ça aux autres



Ouh la... C'est du Suisse?!


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

Miss tradition du goût a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ensuite _j'ai tué l'amour_... mais franchement _qu'est-ce que je ne ferais pas Pour La Peau_ ! _Mon camarade_... _si seulement nous avions le Courage des Oiseaux qui chantent dans le vent glacé_, alors vois-tu _Comme si rien ne s'était passé, Souviens toi : rien ne s'est passé, Alors va sans plus y penser, Mais des fois, pense à m'oublier_... _Comme si c'était possible d'oublier ces yeux-là, Ces lèvres au bord du vide qui s'écrasaient sur nous_... _De notre amour on se fera , Un amour, dix amours, mille amours noyées de bleus , Et nos enfants feront des gars , Que les filles un beau jour à leur tour, rendront heureux_...



je préfère les gueules de bois d'Alèm aux miennes!


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Ah bon on est potes !!??



tu fais autre chose que les marmottes ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je préfère les gueules de bois d'Alèm aux miennes!



c'étaitt pas ma gueule qui était de bois, ça doit être pour ça !


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

Constrictor a dit:
			
		

> c'étaitt pas ma gueule qui était de bois, ça doit être pour ça !



Le manche du rateau?!?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'étaitt pas ma gueule qui était de bois, ça doit être pour ça !



Alors heureux


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors heureux



Qui? Lui ou l'autre?!


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

c'est mon côté Raoul ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







euh.. re ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chaipa... à voir !


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qui? Lui ou l'autre?!



demandez au Gognol, lui aussi avait l'air heureux au moment où je l'ai laissé au paradis de la banane et des fruits de la passion !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> demandez au Gognol, lui aussi avait l'air heureux au moment où je l'ai laissé au paradis de la banane et des fruits de la passion !



Les soirées des modos de MacG ça vaut de détour tout de même


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nous ne connaissons rien d'autre que nous aimer...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nous ne connaissons rien d'autre que nous aimer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Résumons nous :
-le premier entend des bruits suspects dans la salle de bain et a les cheveux à l'intérieur du crâne
-le second récite de la prose en voyant un manche de râteau s'ériger  et poste en double 
-le troisième a sur la tête une coiffure style mama antillaise et chante "Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Si tu me donnes des noix de coco
Moi je te donne mes ananas
Cho Ka Ka O"

Et notre tout regarde d'un oeil glauque les posts sur MacG


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le manche du rateau?!?



aaah, le pal ce supplice qui commence si bien...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

tiens, j'en ai profité pour mettre à jour mes liens musicaux !





_Vois
Vois comme leur souffle est rapide
Au dessus d'eux un soleil vibre
Et leur cur est emballé ;
Là
Affleure la peau qui les bride ;
L'envie est une bouteille vide
Qu'il faut remplir d'eau glacée
Et comme ils sont assoiffés._


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Ah bon on est potes !!??



Non ya erreur mon pote est un oppossum suisse zoophile.

_Or toi tu es belge._ 

Enfer et damnation.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Tu t'es perdu Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as suivi l'odeur des frites


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es perdu Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_et la marmotte met l'oppossum grillé dans la barquette de frites. ?!!_


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

euh, depuis quand slug est chez the big ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Non ya erreur mon pote est un oppossum suisse zoophile.
> 
> _Or toi tu es belge._



Première nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors la belgique a envahi les pays non encore membres de l'UE pendant la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est vrai que je suis plus marmotte qu'oppossum


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Ou alors la belgique a envahi les pays non encore membres de l'UE pendant la nuit



Tremblez peuples helvets, l'invasion viendra du Luxembourg !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Tremblez peuples helvets, l'invasion viendra du Luxembourg !



ben normal la prochaine aes a lieu en suisse


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Tremblez peuples helvets, l'invasion viendra du Luxembourg !



T'as rien compris , Helvéie est déjà envahie.... les pauvres s'en rendent même pas compte...quoique...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dis que je suis Suisse...?
> 
> Au sujet des Tafioles je trouve qui tu en parle très bien, avec poésie et conviction...tu es sans doute un expert. Tu évoques sublimement ce que tu connais, visiblement très bien.
> 
> ...



Ta gueule.





J'aime bien "ta gueule" pas vous ???


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta gueule !


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

C pour partager ?

Moi sinon j'aime bien, au détail près : ajoute_ -sonnyboy- _à la fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Sont violentes ces peluches _


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

ça abrase pas là...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2004)

Attention les peluches prennent le pouvoir petit à petit.

Facile tu me diras, une peluche avec un cerveau ça va plus loin qu'une bande de nases avec des bites qui servent pas.

Bisous mon lapin.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2004)

là ça abrase !!!


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

bite en peluche ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as des photos ??


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2004)

Piqué au vif, il répond en séance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens en v'la des photos (voir fig 1).


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> là ça abrase !!!



t'es allé faire pisser le teckel ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof, la ferme c'est pas pire, mais plus dure...
Boucle là, c'est pas trop mal ça fait plus caverne...


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

arf

c quoi ici, un concour de vannes ?

J'abrase pas les peluches malpolies.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2004)

Tourne toi !!

voilà...

ça la ramène moins là...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> J'abrase pas les peluches malpolies.



ça c'est un calembour


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tourne toi !!
> 
> voilà...
> 
> ça la ramène moins là...



? 

comprend pas 

ya des épluchures de vieille moquette collées sur mon écran.

_t'as pas passé le firewall hé espèce d[censured]_


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2004)

Un peu de lecture bien nécessaire ce dimanche soir. 

Je ne sais pas comment prendre ce sujet et certains propos tenus.
Que ce soit au premier, second, troisième,... degré, il y a des trucs qui me dépassent totalement dans ce thread.


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

bah on les connaît les règles, demande à [MGZ]Alèm si c'est pas vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ici c'est le bar alors forcemment plus souvent sujet aux dérapages.


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> bah on les connaît les règles, demande à [MGZ]Alèm si c'est pas vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais mais ça déplait aux annonceurs à mon avis... ya pas encore d'annonceurs pour des lubrifiants genre margarine ou huile d'olive !


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nota pour malkovitch, défends toi tout seul mon grand. perso, je me débrouille sans toi...


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais mais ça déplait aux annonceurs à mon avis... ya pas encore d'annonceurs pour des lubrifiants genre margarine ou huile d'olive !


faut demarcher


----------



## iMax (7 Mars 2004)

Je prédis une fin de carrière tragique pour le "dernier" _(va revenir, tiendra pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_ thread de Gribouille


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut demarcher



je veux même pas savoir de quelle site ça viens !


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de lecture bien nécessaire ce dimanche soir.
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment prendre ce sujet et certains propos tenus.
> Que ce soit au premier, second, troisième,... degré, il y a des trucs qui me dépassent totalement dans ce thread.




et là je suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut demarcher



pour rigoler ????   hein   .....

je trouve que ça dépasse les bornes des limites là ...  ???

et je suis pas bégueule .... ni grenouille de bénétier


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> bah on les connaît les règles, demande à [MGZ]Alèm si c'est pas vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est le bar, mais certains ont tendance à le confondre un peu trop vite avec un bac à sable...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

t'as peur mackie ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il a pourtant l'air gentil le monsieur !

_eh oui, c'était juste une preview..._









_sinon, que vous fassiez du 36eme degré ok mais quand vous êtes juste zipzap, c'est pas drole, d'où le fait que je vous ai laissé un petit moment..._


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] nota pour malkovitch, défends toi tout seul mon grand. perso, je me débrouille sans toi...



Plait-il ? 

Mon firewall me suffit ma grande


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] t'as peur mackie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de ça chez moi !


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ?
> 
> Mon firewall me suffit ma grande



il te protège contre les bans ? il est trop balaise...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est le bar, mais certains ont tendance à le confondre un peu trop vite avec un bac à sable...



t'es pas encore modérateur toi ?


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

ban par qui ?

je fais confiance aux modérateurs pour trancher


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'es pas encore modérateur toi ?



gâche pas la surprise aux newbies !


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> pour trancher



fais gaffe, il y a des gars de la MGZ dans la salle


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'es pas encore modérateur toi ?



Pas besoin d'être en vert pour être agacé par certains comportements.


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

vil écureuil


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'être en vert pour être agacé par certains comportements.



des noms, des noms !


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> ban par qui ?
> 
> je fais confiance aux modérateurs pour trancher



fais gaffe, ça coupe sec une hache de modérateur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> ban par qui ?
> 
> je fais confiance aux modérateurs pour trancher



Alors là je ne m'y fierais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu leur comportement débauché du samedi soir


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> fais gaffe, ça coupe sec une hache de modérateur...



celle de Hero est miens


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je ne m'y fierais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non, les modérateurs ont des vies saines seulement le samedi soir, nuance !


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> des noms, des noms !



tu relance l'inquisition ?


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu relance l'inquisition ?



T'as appris un mot aujourd'hui ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'as appris un mot aujourd'hui ?



il l'a mal appris...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'as appris un mot aujourd'hui ?



tu sera le premier a expier tes péchés


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sera le premier a expier tes péchés



pour quoi faire ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'as appris un mot aujourd'hui ?



Il a mis en application "chantage" et il a découvert inquisition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ose même pas penser à ce que ça va donner quand il va passer au TP


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> des noms, des noms !



Aux intéressés de se reconnaître et de faire en sorte que. Après, les bans et le reste, ben faut en accepter le jeu. Je ne sais pas si c'est très prudent de me refaire la peinture, j'ai un hachoir à viande tout neuf qui ne demande qu'à servir !!


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ose même pas penser à ce que ça va donner quand il va passer au TP



j'y travail, j'ai déjà le juge et le bourreau


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Aux intéressés de se reconnaître et de faire en sorte que. Après, les bans et le restes, ben faut en accepter le jeu. Je ne sais pas si c'est très prudent de me refaire la peinture, j'ai un hachoir à viande tout neuf qui ne demande qu'à servir !!



massacreur de peluches va !


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il a mis en application "chantage" et il a découvert inquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je dois être obsédé, je pensais encore à un supplice vladesque...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un hachoir à viande tout neuf qui ne demande qu'à servir !!



essais sur un nioubie, c'est tendre un nioubie


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je dois être obsédé, je pensais encore à un supplice vladesque...



je fais pas dans l'enpalage, pas d'arbre sous la main


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essais sur un nioubie, c'est tendre un nioubie



un nioubie orange et gros, genre un gros casimir !


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Aux intéressés de se reconnaître et de faire en sorte que. Après, les bans et le reste, ben faut en accepter le jeu. Je ne sais pas si c'est très prudent de me refaire la peinture, j'ai un hachoir à viande tout neuf qui ne demande qu'à servir !!



J'ai bien les forums Développement, qui sont en manque de modérateurs, mais généralement, tu n'as qu'un message tous les trois mois à modérer (justement, le mec qui poste le seul message des trois mois, et qui s'est trompé de forum) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça te tente ?


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> un nioubie orange et gros, genre un gros casimir !



non, lui c'est un vieux dino des années 70, ça a la peau toutes dur


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> massacreur de peluches va !



Manquerait plus que je fasse du mal à rillettes aussi !!


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Manquerait plus que je fasse du mal à rillettes aussi !!



tu m'en coupe une tranche ? j'arrive avec le pain


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en coupe une tranche ? j'arrive avec le pain



n'oublies pas de me laisser les plumes pour me faire un Boa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  !!!!


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Manquerait plus que je fasse du mal à rillettes aussi !!



faut que je revete une armure alors !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien les forums Développement, qui sont en manque de modérateurs, mais généralement, tu n'as qu'un message tous les trois mois à modérer (justement, le mec qui poste le seul message des trois mois, et qui s'est trompé de forum)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si c'est pas un appel du pied ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nato tu n'aimes plus les pattes de velour


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faut que je revete une armure alors !



Apparemment il n'y a que l'acrylique qui est concerné


----------



## casimir (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il n'y a que l'acrylique qui est concerné



100% barbaque


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien les forums Développement, qui sont en manque de modérateurs, mais généralement, tu n'as qu'un message tous les trois mois à modérer (justement, le mec qui poste le seul message des trois mois, et qui s'est trompé de forum)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour voir le forum Développement se transformer en pistes aux étoiles, avec otaries ventriloques et puces savantes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je suis déjà pas foutu de rentrer une seule ligne dans le terminal alors mon avis que c'est pô une très bonne idée, il doit sûrement y avoir d'autres personnes plus qualifiées que moi pour ce genre d'endroit.


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il n'y a que l'acrylique qui est concerné



ouf... Jesus Peur pour mon piti Nez Cureuil !


----------



## casimir (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il n'y a que l'acrylique qui est concerné



et puis vous m'aurez pas avec ma patinette supersonique


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouf... Jesus Peur pour mon piti Nez Cureuil !



ça doit pas être mauvais aussi


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2004)

... à la scie


----------



## gribouille (7 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> ... à la scie



circulaire ?


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouf... Jesus Peur pour mon piti Nez Cureuil !



après le sexe  et la culture, la drogue


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> après le sexe  et la culture, la drogue



on en est pas encore la


----------



## iMax (7 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> circulaire ?



Qu'est-ce que je disais ?


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?



on sait plus vraiment


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on sait plus vraiment


keske j'disais


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on sait plus vraiment





			
				iMax (en parlant de Gribouille) a dit:
			
		

> _(va revenir, tiendra pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2004)

> * gribouille à confié son pseudo avec son pass à macinside pendant ses vacances *



sa, sa va ce voire rapideman


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> circulaire ?



Tu es déjà revenu.
Moi qui croyais qu'on était tranquille.


----------



## Malkovitch (8 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> circulaire ?



... quoi d'autre ? 

c'est ce qui se fait de mieux pour les peluches qui bavent.


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas un appel du pied ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai moi aussi comme l'amok mes petits travers, je préfère la soie.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2004)

salut les mous


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai moi aussi comme l'amok mes petits travers, je préfère la soie.



Apparemment vous avez des goûts de luxe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Une patte de velours ( avec ou sans "s" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  vaut mieux sans doute qu'un coup de griffe


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2004)

Bon, et sinon c'est quand que ça abrase ???


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2004)

Excellente conclusion Sonny,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fermé pour cause de fermeture.


----------

